# Chickens



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Other than a vet trip is there a way of deducing whether or not your chicken has ear mites....my female has been off colour for a couple of weeks but i put this down to moulting. Today though i notice her head if quviering randomly and she appears quite poorly now. 

I shall make her an appointment at the vets asap but if there was any way of knowing so i can go forearmed i'd be grateful i've had a look under her ear feathers and i cannot see dirt or crust and shes not scratching at her ears but the head quivering always makes me feel like it may be mites.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you got any ivomec?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have now......


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

ivomec is a god send with chickens, gets rid of most things! 
just remember not to eat the eggs for a week


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have and i`m not dead yet :blush:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Fantastic for treating snake mites as well :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and scaly face in budgies.

and mites,fleas, lice in rabbits cavies etc. :2thumb:


----------

